# reef addict from Georgia



## Reefer From Atlanta (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello all i am from GA. While there i was heavily involved with ARC "Atlanta Reef Club." Please let me know if there are any other saltwater forums for the Toronto area. I will be setting up a tank soon, i am unsure of the size and equipment i will be using. I am very familiar with setting up sumps, lighting, closed loops, flow systems, overflows, reactors etc. I have had several different reef tanks in the past with a focus on SPS corals. All of my dosing was done with 2 part solution "pool calcium and baking soda." However, not all pool calcium is the same. Do research before using pool calcium. Anyway, i am here to help...so if anyone needs help with saltwater reef aquariums i can be a wealth of knowledge and i am looking forward to getting into the saltwater aquarium community. Do people normally trade and sell coral here? If so i am intersted. I am glad to find this site thanks and hopefully we can learn fro eachother.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Welcome to the gtaa forum! I assume you've moved here from the 'States? Yes people sell and trade stuff in Toronto, though you'll find that some stores like North American Fish breeders have really good prices on corals compared to prices in the U.S.. The down side is that most of it is harvested from the wild. There are local marine aquarium clubs, but I personally haven't attended a meeting so I couldn't comment on how they're like.


----------



## Reefer From Atlanta (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Cypher, most of the corals in GA was harvested from the wild as well. Can you tell me what are the local marine aquarium clubs? I went to Big Al's on Dundas and found that the prices were not as bad as i had expected. On average fish were about 25% more expensive and corals were about 30% more expensive. They had a bunch of corals for sale that we call "freebies in ATL," such as shrroms, green zoas, frog spawns, gsp, kenya tress, leathers, zenia etc. Most people couldnt give that stuff away. The ARC was pretty good about that stuff. I am just trying to get a feel for what people are selling out of their house and what the local reefers are all about before i go dumping a bunch $$ into a system.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Welcome to the BIG SMOKE and GTAA


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Reefer From Atlanta said:


> Hi Cypher, most of the corals in GA was harvested from the wild as well. Can you tell me what are the local marine aquarium clubs? I went to Big Al's on Dundas and found that the prices were not as bad as i had expected. On average fish were about 25% more expensive and corals were about 30% more expensive. They had a bunch of corals for sale that we call "freebies in ATL," such as shrroms, green zoas, frog spawns, gsp, kenya tress, leathers, zenia etc. Most people couldnt give that stuff away. The ARC was pretty good about that stuff. I am just trying to get a feel for what people are selling out of their house and what the local reefers are all about before i go dumping a bunch $$ into a system.


You should try other places specializing in saltwater livestocks - Sea U Marine, Reef Raft, etc.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

For the "primo" stuff, Sea U Marine (Ken) and Reef Raft (Jenson and Jay) are the places to go. 

What area of the GTA have to made "home"?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Reefer, I haven't been into the fish club scene much at all but other people on the board can tell you where to go. 

In terms of stores to buy coral, STAY AWAY FROM BIG AL's! As other people have mentioned, go to places like SeaUmarine ...for good prices, and the occasional gem AT good prices try John at North American Fishbreeders in Kingston road, Toronto.


----------



## Reefer From Atlanta (Jul 25, 2010)

wtac said:


> For the "primo" stuff, Sea U Marine (Ken) and Reef Raft (Jenson and Jay) are the places to go.
> 
> What area of the GTA have to made "home"?


I am in Mississauga near the intersection of eglington and kennedy. I will check out the stores you mentioned - thnks


----------



## Reefer From Atlanta (Jul 25, 2010)

Cypher said:


> Hey Reefer, I haven't been into the fish club scene much at all but other people on the board can tell you where to go.
> 
> In terms of stores to buy coral, STAY AWAY FROM BIG AL's! As other people have mentioned, go to places like SeaUmarine ...for good prices, and the occasional gem AT good prices try John at North American Fishbreeders in Kingston road, Toronto.


Ha so Big Als is the place to stay away from - theres always one. I have found that most franchises are like that. I will check out the places you mentioned, thanks cypher


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

I tend to only got to big al's either when it's their labour day weekend sale and I need bulbs/equipment or food... or during midnight madness for the same reasons. I don't buy livestock from them anymore... 

but even with the equipment I would suggest using mops.ca, very nice people and you can order online and pick up at their shipping center in Hamilton.  I choose to go this route instead of shipping because I'm in Hamilton and might as well pick it up so I don't have to wait for it.

welcome to the gta... and the forum


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

If u are in mississauga area u can check out AQUATIC KINGDOM no too far away from BA at Dundas.


----------

